# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: سه رقم سه رقم جدا کردن اعداد داخل فرمول ریاضی

## Mohsen1942

با عرض سلام،
چطور میتوان اعداد داخل یک فرمول ریاضی را بصورت سه رقم سه رقم جدا کرد ؟
مانند زیر :
فرمول اصلی :
Sqrt(1048576)-1000000/5+96315602.57801205+1258936525
بعد از سه رقم سه رقم جدا شدن اعداد :
Sqrt(1 048 576)-1 000 000/5+96 315 602.57801205+1 258 936 525

اگر بخواهیم این فرمول را در یک کنترل memo بنویسیم و عملیات جداسازی بصورت اتوماتیک و درحین نوشتن صورت بگیرد باید از چه کدی استفاده کنیم ؟

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## hamedjim

از FormatFloat استفاده کن:


var
S: String;
D: Double;
...
S:= FormatFloat('#,##0.000', D);


تفکیک به صورت سه رقم و دقیقا تا سه رقم اعشار

----------


## Mohsen1942

خیلی ممنون،
ولی کد شما فقط برای یک عدد تنها کاربرد داره،
منظور من فرموله یعنی وقتی داری یه فرمول ریاضی رو در یک memo مینویسی خودش تشخیص بده که وقتی دارم عدد وارد میکنم اونو جداسازی کنه و بین هر سه رقم یدونه فاصله یا همون space بزاره و به قسمت اعشار هم کاری نداشته باشه
با تشکر

----------


## یوسف زالی

باید برای این کار خودتون دست به کار نوشتن کامپوننت، یا کدنویسی ران تایم بشید.
باید متن رو از اعداد جدا کنید، موقعیت اعداد و متن رو بدونید، اعداد رو با روشی مثل روش هایی که دوستان گفتند کانورت کنید و بگذارید سر جاش، بعد موقعیت کرسر را قرار دهید ..

----------


## Mohsen1942

آقای یوسف زالی عزیز تشکر میکنم بابت راهنماییتون،
امکانش هست کدشو بنویسید ؟

----------

